# Found a source for wiring diagrams for International tractors



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Found this while looking for a wiring diagram for my 766. Thought it might come in handy for some folks on here.

http://cngco.com/wiring_diagrams/wiring_diagrams.html


----------



## gblee1956 (Jul 2, 2011)

No 350 Utility, still looking 
Thanks


----------



## Daleman (Sep 8, 2016)

thanks Country boy for the link to wiring schematic, great site


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh bless your heart, Just one of the things I was after for my b-414. I have a manual for it, but the diagram are terrible. For sure this is just what the doctor ordered. 

Many thanks for this link. Country Boy


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

bookmarked, thanks for sharing


----------

